# is 30k / month OK for living in international city



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm planning on moving from UK to Dubai. I've been given a job offer for 30k aed /month (all inclusive, but they pay for medical & insurance aswell).

I currently get £50,000/year in the UK. The 30k looks quite good as its tax free but I'd like to know if I can have a decent quality of life living near Silicon Oasis (where company is based).


Any opinions, is 30k aed a decent salary?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

IC is one of the cheapest places to live in Dubai if you can overlook the smell of the nearby sewage treatment facility. A studio flat will set you back around 65k/year. It is extremely rare to find anyone willing to rent on a monthly basis so you'll have to take out a loan to pay the year's rent up front in 1-3 checks.


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

Silicon Oasis is more "elegant" than IC and farther than the sewage plant.
If you don't go out during the week except to work, then SO is ok.You do have a huge outlet mall with lots of restaurants and shops 5 km away.
(in the middle of the desert and with no traffic if you wanted to go there during the week)
If you like to go out during the week toward the marina, you will find SO kind of far and will dread the traffic and the drive .
It is your call.
Decisons, decisions...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But S.O. Does have an MMI.....


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

30AED /month is decent if you have no schooling to pay for.But you won't be able to rent a villa and live luxuriously.if you rent in SO or IC,you would even be able to save some.
I am renting a 1 bedroom furnished, elec and water included for 8k monthly.


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

MMI? please enlighten me
don't know what it is...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Booze shop (admittedly you need to add the 30% Dubai tax, but it handy....) ...MMI :: Welcome


----------



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

No wonder I didn't know.Being Muslim, I don't drink and that would not be my area of expertise, anything else, I would be glad to help


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

sayfur79 said:


> Any opinions, is 30k aed a decent salary?


Uhmm that's a no brainer! Yes it's good! You do not have to pay for accommodation or anything except the car you buy or rent. In my opinion it doesn't really matter where you live, International City or the Marina, one thing is you can't except traffic & construction and the level of incompetency of others 

Moreover; Mona - isn't there a new rule now by the Dubai Municipality? No single or sharing allowed in Villas? Their cracking down on a lot of stuff lately.

ps; be-careful for speeding radar cams  I hate those *******s!

-Joey


----------



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi do you know any reliable agents or landords(contact number)?
Also,how much is the maintenance fees for apartments?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Again it depends where you want to stay...

Here's a list: Real Estate Agents in Dubai Marina, Dubai

I suggest, Landmark, if you are keen on living in an area where you're more likely to see your fellow brits then go to the Marina or JBR, but get ready to get nailed up the ahorn with rent! It's 1 cheque, up front you pay for a year in advance, if your company is paying for it; MILK'em, if you are paying for it, think about it.

capish?
-Joey


----------

